# First time smoking a pork butt



## merlin (Jul 24, 2012)

This weekend I plan on smoking my first pork butt (boston whole blade).  It weighs near 11 lbs.  this will be my second smoke where the first time i smoked whole chicken and some boneless ribs.  i used pecan wood but grew up on hickory and much prefer that taste.  was wondering when using a Brinkmann vertical water smoker is it best to keep meat near the water or does it matter.  also wanted to know how much *wood and time *is going to be needed for this smoke.  being new to smoking can i just put all needed wood at one time at the beginning or should i add wood each time i add new coals?  and as far as the *fatty side* of the roast should i lay it up or down on the rack?  again I'm new and seeking seasoned advice.  can anyone provide with a good marinade, rub or *injection*  for this as well please?  I got my butt thawing now in the fridge.

Thanks

Greg


----------



## your behind bbq (Jul 24, 2012)

I am no expert but what i do on my WSM i load the coals up with a pretty good amount and add about 3-5 chunks of hickory. I start my chimney with about half way up with coals. when the temp gets to where i like it at i throw the butt on and hit the sack! wake up wrap it @ 200 and let it rest in a cooler.


----------



## bullfrog1108 (Jul 25, 2012)

Greg,

I just smoked my first butt this past Saturday. I used McCormick's pork rub and injected it with 100% apple juice. As far as wood goes I used hickory that was soaked and added directly to the charcoal. I also have a brinkmann vertical water smoker, i put my butt on the lower rack fat side down and kept the water pan full. I used  a mixture of lit/unlit charcoal and only added the hickory for the first four hours. I tried to maintain a temperature between 225 and 250 and let my butt rest for an hour before pulling. Once the internal temperature was 165 I wrapped the butt in foil and let it continue to cook until it was 205 degrees. The butt which weighed 7.75 lbs took 8.5 hours to cook including the hour rest. Good luck and I hope this helped.

-Jeremy


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 25, 2012)

The water is mainly in there to act as a heat sink to help maintain temps, the humidity put off by it will help in smoke penetration. The rule of thumb for pork butts is 1.5 - 2 hours per pound but that is just a guidline, you have to cook to temperature not time. You want to bring the internal temp (IT) to 205* for pulling. Have you read about "the stall"? You can wrap in foil for a faster cook and to power through the stall but you will sacrifice bark, I don't like to foil because I like a really good bark. I also don't inject with anything, I have in the past but I like the flavor of the pork without covering it up. I have gotten moister butts without injection or foil than with by following the wet/dry smoke chamber method described here by forluvofsmoke: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...mmed-butt-wet-dry-smoke-chamber-q-view-method

I see this is your second post here, when you get a minute would you do us a favor and go to "Roll Call" and introduce yourself so we can get to know you and give you a proper welcome, also would you add your location to your profile, we like knowing where you are when we talk to you, Thanks!


----------



## merlin (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your help. I'm thinking to try the wrapping method as stated here. For I am wanting to have the meat so that I can shred it for sandwiches. Question: do I need to wrap so no air can get out or do I allow some ventilation. I'll be sure to intro Duce myself.   Thanks everyone


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 26, 2012)

Hello Merlin

Dave gave you some good advice. The first pork butt I smoked I foiled it at 160-165* internal temp. Since smoke won't penetrate the foil, you can finish it in the oven.

Would you swinging by Roll Call and introduce yourself so we can give you a proper SMF Welcome?  Would you mind updating your profile with your location, it helps when answering questions to know what part of the world you are in? 

Good luck!


----------



## thrifty token (Jul 26, 2012)

Merlin -

These guys above got you covered.  One other suggestion: 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/57139/basic-pulled-pork-smoke

Have Fun!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 26, 2012)

bullfrog1108 said:


> Greg,
> 
> I just smoked my first butt this past Saturday. I used McCormick's pork rub and injected it with 100% apple juice. As far as wood goes I used hickory that was soaked and added directly to the charcoal. I also have a brinkmann vertical water smoker, i put my butt on the lower rack fat side down and kept the water pan full. I used  a mixture of lit/unlit charcoal and only added the hickory for the first four hours. I tried to maintain a temperature between 225 and 250 and let my butt rest for an hour before pulling. Once the internal temperature was 165 I wrapped the butt in foil and let it continue to cook until it was 205 degrees. The butt which weighed 7.75 lbs took 8.5 hours to cook including the hour rest. Good luck and I hope this helped.
> 
> -Jeremy


 7.75Lb Butt at 225-250*F to 205* in 7.5 Hours...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...That is either a Record 1Hr/Lb or your Smoker temps are Higher than you think...Many of us have done butts on a variety of smokers and while 1.5Hrs/Lb happens,  2Hrs/Lb seems to be much more common. Just curious, what therm are you using to measure smoker temps? If you are getting a good product there is nothing I would change but having Newbies think they will get the same results, 1Hr/Lb at 225-250*F, will cause a lot of New guys to panic when it don't happen for them...JJ


----------



## merlin (Jul 29, 2012)

well yesterday i got up at 0430 to light my coals.  the night before i applied a rosemerry and brown sugar based rub.  i also prepared an injection the night before that i will happily provide the recipie for both.  while the coals were going i began injecting the meat.  i didnt do the night before cause i feared the juice running out.  i laid the meat right above the water pan fat cap up at 530 and threw 3 to 4 chunks of hickory on the coals.  i continued to add coals til bout 1pm and took the meat off when the meat got toto 165.  i put the meat in a pan and drenched it in remaining injection juice and wrapped tight in foil. threw it in the oven at 280 and cooked it til 630pm. the temp of roast when done was 210 the results were great and everyone enyoed it.  i have pics. was an 11 lbs roast and cooked for a total of 13 hrs













smoked.JPG



__ merlin
__ Jul 29, 2012





   The meat that was smoked before putting in oven.













sausage.JPG



__ merlin
__ Jul 29, 2012


















bone.JPG



__ merlin
__ Jul 29, 2012





   The bone that was pulled out so easily.













done.JPG



__ merlin
__ Jul 29, 2012





   This was the finishing product  the meat was so tender and juicy and that injection that was used for sauce was money!

this recipe is not my own and take no credit for it but it was great  multiply X2 on the injection depending how big your meat is.

injection

1/4 cup molasses
1/2 cup brown sugar
1/8 cup louisiana hot sauce
3 cups apple juice or cider
1/2 tsp apple pie spice
Combine everything in a small pot and stir while heating to thin out the molasses and melt the sugar,
let cool.
 

2 tablespoons rosemary, finely chopped
1/4 cup brown sugar
1 tablespoon garlic powder
1 tablespoon onion powder

2 teaspoons kosher salt
1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper


----------

